# 2004 Dodge 1500 overheat fix with plow on.



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a follow up of some of my past post's

I have a 2004 Dodge 1500 Quad 4x4 with tow package. Has Tranny radiator and power steering radiator. I had a 7.5 Fisher plow put on last February and I got to plow that last big storm we had in February.
Had it installed in Portsmouth Ford in Maine. They did a great job with the install and saved the tax. It was the storm guard 7.5 RD. Well on my way home it started to over heat and had to stop about 6 times for the 50 mile ride home. I tried the blade angle every way up/down side to side and still the same. A lot of people here said to install a new clutch fan. Some said a bigger radiator and some said the electric fan. I installed a new Heavy Duty clutch fan and that seem to do the trick. I took the truck for a ride on the highway at 55-60 mph with the blade all the way up angled to right. The temp gauge needle just about moved the with of the needle to the mid point on the gauge. I traveled about 30 miles up rt 1 here in Saugus mass to Lynnfield and back home and all seem to be good.

It seems that the new clutch fan did the job. I got an original Chrysler part at the dealer for about $115.00 and was easy to install about 45 minutes with the fan tool. It makes it easy.

Good luck to all with this problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im doing the same on my 05 100.00 for the part and installed. ever have the truck get real hot while just plowing a lot? mine does, unless i keep the heat on high but i have to keep a window down because it gets to hot in the truck


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

My truck never get hot plowing just when I was on the highway before the new clutch fan.

Good luck


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

i just put a new radiator in my 03 1500 this summer, worked fine for one storm, now it gets hot again. def gonna look at the fan clutch.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Look at this solution, this is interesting.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96203


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a 05 dodge with the 5.7 hemi was having problems with getting hot while driving and when plowing there is adjustment on the fan and you can turn it so the fan stays running all the time


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean messing with the heat spring on the clutch fan if that is what you mean that is a no-no never mess with that just a heavy duty fan will do the job.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

yes that is what he messed with ,Im going to put a new fan on he wanted to try that while I waitid for this storm to pass. why is that a no no????


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

You kinda never want the fan on at all times no need for it. It robs you of horse power and miles per gallon.Also could wear out the water pump prematurely. Don't know what kind of truck you have but just get a HD clutch fan and hope it will do the job. If you want the fan on all the time get an electric setup and no HD clutch fan. I think the setup cost about 500-900$ for the Dodge trucks.

Good Luck


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I m putting on a extreme duty fan for the part and labor its going to cost me 100.00, not sure what I would be replacing for the money you where talking


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

rjnjr1019;951194 said:


> Thanks for the info, I m putting on a extreme duty fan for the part and labor its going to cost me 100.00, not sure what I would be replacing for the money you where talking


Now is that dealer price ($100.00) for the part and install, or just a shop


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

From what others posted here some after market clutch fans don't last long. I had a friend get the fan at the dealer at his cost for an OEM part from Dodge. This is a part you don't want to fail on you then you will over heat. Some posted to stay away from Auto Zone and some say they had good luck with NAPA

Advanced Hayden #2742
NAPA TEM #271717
Auto Zone Torqflo #922511

These are Part # for Dodge Ram Trucks but you better check to make sure if anyone is going to use these #

The clutch fans are easy to install just borrow the wrench from auto zone takes about an hour to remove and replace the fan blade on the new clutch and re-install on the truck.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

going with a napa part having it done at a local shop that a freind just opened


----------

